# Grand Canyon soloists



## bcline (Jun 23, 2009)

Am trying to get in contact with individuals who have solo boated in Grand Canyon. Am looking for personal experiences for a river guide that's coming out this year. 

Bruce Cline
[email protected]
303 885-3417
Littleton, CO


----------

